# Netherlands Non-Resident for Tax Purposes



## happyamelie (May 29, 2013)

Hello all!

Long story short, I am intending to buy a holiday property in the Netherlands, while living/ being resident in Dubai, and wondered how many days I can vacation there each year without being considered a resident tax wise? 

I have no spouse or children (so no ties for tax purposes). Would love your advice, have looked online here and elsewhere and can't seem to find a definitive answer!

Thank you for your help!


----------



## cschrd2 (Oct 31, 2011)

Think thats globally the same to harmonize taxes: Less then 182 days (including the days you leave/arrive).


----------

